#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Κατηγορία σκυροδέματος σε παραθαλάσσιες κατασκευές

## dn102

Έχω παρατηρήσει οτι σε αρκετά παραθαλάσσια έργα χρησιμοποιείται C20/25 με κατηγορία τσιμέντου 42.5 CEMIV (ποζολανικό)και βάρος ανα κυβικό 275 kg.Πώς είναι δυνατόν να περνάει μία τέτοια κατηγορία απο τη πολεοδομία απο τη στιγμή που ο ελληνικός κανονισμός ορίζει τουλάχιστον 330 kg/m3 και Ν/Τ =0.6.Μήπως η κατηγορία είναι C30 όπως ορίζει και ο ευρωκώδικας;

----------


## marsellos

Οπως πολυ σωστα λετε ο ΚΤΣ-97 , προβλεπει 330 kg/m3 ελαχιστη περιεκτικοτητα τσιμεντου, παρ.12.7 και λογο Ν/Τ< 0,60.

 Αν καποιος βαλει 330 kg/m3 τσιμεντο και μαλιστα ΙΙ/42,5  η VI/42,5 ,  η αντοχη σιγουρα θα ειναι C25/30.  Γι αυτο , για να εισαστε σιγουροι οτι η Εταιρεια εχει βαλει 330kg/m3, να παραγγελνετε C25/30, και να βαζετε αυτο στις μελετες σας. Ουτως η αλλως με το νεο ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 206-1 η πιο μικρη κατηγορια αντοχης θα ειναι μολις, εγκριθει ο νεος ΚΤΣ-2013,  το C 25/30  και σε μερικες περιπτωσεις τοC30/37!

Τωρα η Πολεοδομια τι κανει , σιγουρα δεν περιμενετε απο μενα να πω! Η πιο συνηθης δικαιολογια ειναι οτι "εγω δεν ξερω αν η Οικοδομη ειναι 1 km η οχι απο την θαλασσα", αυτο συμφωνα με τον ΚΤΣ-97 , ειναι δουλεια του μελετητη, του Επιβλεποντα (12.1.1.16/ΚΤΣ-97).

----------

dn102

----------


## dn102

Μήπως το 330Kg αφορούσε τσιμέντο 32.5;, έχουν αλλάξει και τα κιλά απο τα σακιά πλέον, αν δεν κάνω λάθος απο 50 έπεσε στο 40

----------


## marsellos

Οχι, τα 330 kg/m3 ειναι ειτε βαλω ΙΙ/32,5 ειτε βαλω ΙΙ/42,5.Δεν με ενδιαφερουν τα σακκια γιατι τα Εργοστασια βαζουν απο χυμα τσιμεντο που μεταφερεται σε Σιλο  στο Εργοστασιο , μα σιλοφορα "αγελαδες" ! Αλλωστε γι αυτο βαζουν το φθηνοτερο τσιμεντο ΙΙ/32,5. Η ποσοτητα
αυτη μπαινει για να εξασφαλισει αλκαλικο περιβαλλον στην ραβδο του οπλισμου και pH=12,5.

----------

dn102

----------


## dn102

Ρώτησα διότι με 32.5 και 330 είναι 25/30 , με 42.5 και 330 μου βγάζει αντοχή για C30/37.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τίς απαντήσεις σας

----------


## marsellos

Εξαρταται επισης και απο τον λογο Νερου προς τσιμεντο Ν/Τ, που χρησιμοποιει το Εργοστασιο καθως και αν "βαζει" υπερ-ρευστποιητικο!

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 23:15 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 23:12 ----------

Μαλλον σας ενδιαφερει να διαβασετε και το αρθρο ¨:"Συνεντευξη ...απο ενα κοκκο τσιμεντου " , στο  e-archimedes.gr!

----------

dn102

----------


## dn102

Για τον ίδιο λόγο 0.6, πιστεύω πώς δέν υπάρχει τουλάχιστον ΕΝΑΣ παραγωγός στη περιοχή μου που να δίνει σε παραθαλάσσια 330 Kg τσιμέντο.Παρατηρούσα ένα νεόδμητο στα 80 μέτρα απο τη θάλασσα να δουλεύει ο μπογιατζής και να τρίβει τα εμφανή.Το τί σκόνη έβγαζε δέν λέγεται.Επειδή μου έτυχε προσωπικά και σε εμένα να μου στείλει 20/25 ενώ το δελτίο έγραφε 25/30 είπα να ανεβάσω το θέμα για να δείξουμε περισσότερη προσοχή.

Επίσης βρήκα και ένα παραδοσιακό τρόπο ελέγχου απο τα ατσαλόκαρφα (απλα).Εάν καρφώνει εύκολα ο μπετατζής σε 25/30 κάτι δέν πάει καλά :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## marsellos

Για την σκονη στα εμφανη μπορει να φταιει οτι δεν εγινε για 7-14 ημερες η εντατικη συντηρηση που προβλεπει ο Κανονισμος. Επιλπεον εμενα προσωπικα μου ετυχε σε καποια τοιχεια να "τριβει" ολο το τοιχειο, αλλα ευτυχως παρατηρησα οτι δεν ετριβε μονο σε ενα σημειο,, στο
παχος μιας ταβλας. Ρωτησα τι ξυλα ειχαν χρησιμοποιησει και μου ειπαν Κυπαρησι , εκτος απο την συγκεκριμενη μια ταβλα. Ετσι ηξερα οτι το μιγμα μου δεν εφταιφε σε τιποτα και ηταν θεμα του ξυλοτυπου + και των "σαπουνελαιων " που χρησιμοποιηθηκαν σαν αποκολλητικα, Προσοχη ,μην κανετε εκει οικονομια. Ειναι κριμα που δεν μπορω να αναφερω "μαρκες" λογω της πολιτικης του Δικτυου, ουτε στα προσθετα ουτε στα αποκολλητικα, ωστε να χρησιμοποιειτε υλικα ποιοτικα στα οποια εχουμε εμπειρια.

----------


## dn102

Δυστυχώς οι τάβλες είναι πονεμένη ιστορία ειδικά σε ξεχασμένα μέρη με καλά μαστόρια που ακόμα βγάζουν τα δοκάρια 24.Πιστεύω οτι στα παραθαλάσσια είδικα , όπως αναφέρατε  και λόγο τών μικρών διαστάσεων τών υποστυλωμάτων και δοκών + πυκνός οπλισμός, θα πρέπει να γίνεται χρήση ρευστοποιητή διαφορετικά με λόγο Ν/Τ 0.6 η συμπύκνωση δέν ξέρω αν μπορεί να γίνει,θεωρώ δε οτι ο χρόνος μεταφοράς είναι max 45 λεπτά.

----------


## marsellos

Προφανως παντα μιλαμε με χρηση Υπερ-ρευστοποιητη , με τις σημερινες κατηγοριες αντοχης C25/30 και ανω, ειναι αδυνατον να εχεις εργασιμο σκυροδεμα , 16-18 cm καθισης , χωρις προσθετα. 

Ο χρονος μεταφορας κυμαινεται, μπορει να φτασει το μεγιστο τον  χειμωνα, με 1,5 ωρα + 20 'λεπτα , αν εχει μπει επιβραδυντικο στο σκυροδεμα= πρακτικως σχεδον 2 ωρες, ενω το καλοκαιρι μπορει να απαιτηθει να παρεις απο μια απο τις κοντινοτερες Μοναδες σκυροδεματος και να εχεις χρονο μεταφορας γυρω στην 1 ωρα, οπως ειχε η συμβαση στο Αεροδρομιο Σπατων με την HOCHTIEF.

----------

